
Ask HN: Can the Hacker News maintainers darken the user submission body text? - zappo2938
The text of the body of user submitted stories is very light and difficult to read. Is it possible to darken it a couple shades for legibility?
======
gus_massa
It's on purpose to discourage that type of submissions. The links in the text
are not converted to real links. And also, these submissions have a penalty so
it's more difficult for them to reach the front page. If possible, I recommend
using a normal submission.

Anyway, if you want an official reply from the mods, try writing an email to
hn@ycombinator.com

------
tod222
WAVE (Web Accessibility Evaluation Tool) shows numerous contrast errors[1].
(Click the contrast button on the sidebar.)

[1]
[http://wave.webaim.org/report#/https://news.ycombinator.com/...](http://wave.webaim.org/report#/https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16622948)

------
kgtm
You gain flexibility by letting your browser handle such things. Have a look
at Stylus
[https://github.com/openstyles/stylus](https://github.com/openstyles/stylus),
which is a privacy-conscious fork of Stylish for Chrome, also compatible with
Firefox as a WebExtension.

------
gremlinsinc
probably not, don't think they make frequent updates.. but you can use stylish
plugin to change CSS on hackernews or any site really.

